
Apple boss Tim Cook clashes with US government over encryption - seanwilson
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/13/apple-tim-cook-us-government-encryption
======
DrScump
Another article from The Intercept, posted yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10898840)

